

Ask HN: What's the best way to setup an always on video conference? - kabuks

My parents are overseas, and my son is growing way too fast. I want to setup a dedicated, always-on video portal between their living room, and my son's play room.<p>What's the best way to do this?<p>Bandwidth is a constraint (ADSL connection for them). Cost isn't (willing to spend up to $5k)<p>Thanks for your help!
======
dotBen
Skype is probably your best bet here.

Install skype on a computer in the play room, create a new account, and add
your parent's skype account as the only contact on this fresh account.

Set skype to auto-login, auto-answer but reject calls from non-contacts - thus
only your parents can call but when you they do the cam/mic will immediately
turn on.

You could install a big monitor, better speakers, etc if you think that would
help your son interact better with them.

I would consider the privacy issues, however, of having a dedicated always-on
setup (rather than 'call in when you like'). Even from your parents, it would
be like they are always listening in to what is going on in the house.

I considered setting this up for a similar project but I was concerned about
doing 'always on'.

The best thing about this set up is that it probably will come in well below
$5k if you already have a spare computer, etc.

------
ews
I am in your exact same situations (me living in the US, parents in Europe). I
wanted to create a window to each other living rooms when I noticed one of the
things I missed most is was seeing them on their daily routine.

I have got my best results on vlc both sides (stream from one machine to the
other), videoconference is not 100% realtime (there is a slight delay of about
1 second) but the image quality beats skype on linux. I use different
processes for sending and display video. I use a couple of cheap low power
computers and microsoft 720p usb webcams. It is not perfect, the image quality
could be improved, but it is filling an emational void.

------
samratjp
Why not use www.Justin.tv (A YC company)? It will cost you an always on
internet connection, a web browser and a webcam (video subjects nor included
:-)

~~~
GloryFish
I use Justin.tv to stream my dachshunds while I'm at work. Same idea,
different species: <http://daswiener.com> It works great, currently running
the stream from a Linux host.

~~~
samratjp
Haha nice. Now, throw in a head tracking camera, you've got a winner.

------
ippisl
What's the upload/download speed of your parents connection?

~~~
kabuks
4000 kbps download, 1000 upload

